# Curb Rash at Lease End



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm getting close to having to turn in my 328i and have noticed some curb rash on the rims. I have searched through the forums and everyone seems to have a different opinion on if curb rash is normal wear and tear or if you will be charged for it when turning it in.

I just watched the lease end video on the BMW site and clicked on "Wheels and Tires" and the only thing they talk about is tire tread depth and nothing about the wheels. Then in watching the dings and scratches section, also no mention.

So, I'm a little bit on the fence on if it would be considered normal wear and tear or if I should get it repaired on my own.

Thoughts?


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*Normal or not*

Driving into curbs can be a real pain!

I'd say that if the wheel damage is as bad as this the dealer will not call that "normal wear and tear". If it's less obvious, shorter and less deep they might let you slide. Most BMW dealers have a $99 wheel special from time to time, including wheel refinishing. Or there are mobile shops in many large cities that can do the same thing at about that price. http://www.turnersvillecollisioncen...9-95-wheel-special-dealer-9897-sid-16903.html


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

scottyt24 said:


> I'm getting close to having to turn in my 328i and have noticed some curb rash on the rims. I have searched through the forums and everyone seems to have a different opinion on if curb rash is normal wear and tear or if you will be charged for it when turning it in.
> 
> I just watched the lease end video on the BMW site and clicked on "Wheels and Tires" and the only thing they talk about is tire tread depth and nothing about the wheels. Then in watching the dings and scratches section, also no mention.
> 
> ...


It depends, some people get lucky with "real" damage and others have to pay for every little thing.

Are you leasing another BMW? That would definitely help.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it's a YMMV situation. I have looked for answers on the same thing, but no concensus. My biggest concern is the 335is has a diamond cut wheel finish. I have no idea who can repair these. Looked through BMW forums and the Golf GTI forums and haven't found anyone that can do it. So, I'm debating either see what they say around time of lease turn-in or see if I can have all four refinished in a polished/paint/clear coat similar to how they look now for the standard repair. I'm sure either will be some out of pocket dough from me.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

If you're concerned, just get it fixed. You can ask for a pre-return inspection, but I would think that if you ask, they're more likely to say it's chargeable. Or if you're turning the car in for another one, you can ask the CA about it.

The guy at my dealership charged $80 cash. I just fixed it - it was significant - and now I'm driving around with an as new wheel.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

chrischeung said:


> If you're concerned, just get it fixed. You can ask for a pre-return inspection, but I would think that if you ask, they're more likely to say it's chargeable. Or if you're turning the car in for another one, you can ask the CA about it.
> 
> The guy at my dealership charged $80 cash. I just fixed it - it was significant - and now I'm driving around with an as new wheel.


+1 I'm using "Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists" www.awrswheelrepair.com $85 per wheel for curb rash. One of our Sponsors quoted me $400.00 per wheel. yes $400.00. with a 2 day turn around.
cheers
vern


----------



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks all! I'm just gonna end up having them repaired so I don't have to worry. Was just curious as to what others thought!!


----------



## xofruitcake (Jul 24, 2010)

I would say don't worry about it now and wait for the pre-return inspection. Talk to the inspector about how bad the damage in his view. 99% of time, he can tell you whether BMW will charge you or not. Most manufacturer has some allowance for minor damage ($500 or so). If you think their charge is too high, you can also fix it before you return it.. I leased a car each year (3 cars in our household with most of them 3 years lease) for the last 15-20 years and I have not been charged for anything relate to damage yet.


----------



## mauicoug (Apr 20, 2009)

Curb rash is not a chargeable item...it has been confirmed by sponsors on here, in previous threads....


----------



## scottyt24 (Nov 7, 2008)

mauicoug said:


> Curb rash is not a chargeable item...it has been confirmed by sponsors on here, in previous threads....


I guess that is where my problem is. I've seen some people say it is not chargeable and others say that it is. So, I am not sure exactly what the right answer is. :dunno: This is why I'm most likely going to err on the side of caution and get them fixed up before turning them in..


----------



## JeffInSeattle (Mar 1, 2005)

I've had pretty horrible rash on lease return (darn Seattle city living) on 3 of 4 wheels, no charge. Helps to make sure you have a new ride through the same guys on the way ;-) and have everything else in perfect condition.


----------



## poncekim (Sep 2, 2006)

I've had bad curb rash on an M5 return and an M3 return. Zero charges. It has to be normal wear and tear because the average driver WILL get a few rashes in 3 years. 

Don't waste your money and get it repaired. If you get a dealer that is being a pain, take it somewhere else. Most don't give a crap. 

A little story about my experience with mercedes turn in for my girlfriend that might add perspective. Her car was low miles and pristine. But there was a windshield crack we never noticed before. He said we would probably be charged. I told him the car is in great condition and if he was going to charge me, i'd just take it somewhere else because I know the car will sell for way more than his purchase price from MB. He looked at me for a second, then said, "I don't see anything on the windshield" and let me walk with no charges. 

Moral of the story, a dealer will be more willing to forgive any issues with the car if he wants it to flip as a CPO. Use that as leverage if your lease return is low miles or in good condition.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Good stuff. I probably would have shelled out the dough to fix. Guess I'll just wait and see. Thanks.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

poncekim said:


> Moral of the story, a dealer will be more willing to forgive any issues with the car if he wants it to flip as a CPO. Use that as leverage if your lease return is low miles or in good condition.


This may work if the dealer wants the car. But in my situation, the residual will probably be $15-$20K above its auction value. So I'm not sure if this will apply.


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

I returned mine with bad NY rash. Got a lease return form at 2 dealers, neither noticed it


----------



## RangerWalker (Feb 9, 2008)

My car is to be evaluated by a company called AutoVIN, not by a dealer. Once AutoVIN turns in their report, is there any room for negotiation with the dealer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

RangerWalker said:


> My car is to be evaluated by a company called AutoVIN, not by a dealer. Once AutoVIN turns in their report, is there any room for negotiation with the dealer?


The 3rd party inspection report trumps everybody including dealer. What they say goes...:yikes:


----------



## lezam (Apr 24, 2013)

Go get it evaluated by a dealer before autovin


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

Do not let the 3rd party inspection company near your car. They are not on your side and will find something. They are paid to minimize loss to bmw financial. 

Just turn it into the dealer. And if you do get a damage assessment by BMW Financial, it is negotiable and will most likely be less than if you had to go get the damage fixed


----------



## mjsbmw (Jan 5, 2008)

vern said:


> +1 I'm using "Alloy Wheel Repair Specialists" www.awrswheelrepair.com $85 per wheel for curb rash. One of our Sponsors quoted me $400.00 per wheel. yes $400.00. with a 2 day turn around.
> cheers
> vern


Vern,

That seems like a great price. Have you used them and did they charge only $85?

Mark


----------

